# I just don't understand the logic...



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

One of the great mysteries of life...and there are quite a few...is why someone that is concerned about their personal and families safety and survival will shell out big bucks for a firearm and then go and buy a five dollar no name brand knife. I'm not saying that you have to have the latest and greatest whizz bang knife, but you can get a decently made brand name knife for a good price ($50 or so)...I've always felt that it is better to buy the best of any tool that you can afford, that way you have a better chance of it not failing when you need it... JM2C


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

Your answere is in the question. People make due with what the have. They have $5 so the buy a $5 knife. Steel is steel its all about personal preference. You buy a better knife most likely it has better components. I myself have a $5 knife I got from budk and it has let me down in two years.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Simply because they aren't a woodsman & know what is truly needed afield.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think people think a gun is the answer to everything. Need to drive a nail? Use a .22. Tree limb blocking the path? A .44 is the perfect choice. River jumping the bank? Quick, grab the .308 and man the ramparts.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> I think people think a gun is the answer to everything. Need to drive a nail? Use a .22. Tree limb blocking the path? A .44 is the perfect choice. River jumping the bank? Quick, grab the .308 and man the ramparts.


To clear a forest, quick grab the Uzi


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I think people think a gun is the answer to everything. Need to drive a nail? Use a .22. Tree limb blocking the path? A .44 is the perfect choice. River jumping the bank? Quick, grab the .308 and man the ramparts.


I use my .308 to roast S'mores!


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I only carry a Gerber knife around daily. It was $30.00 or so but it has been very reliable and keeps a great edge. When I hunt I use a drop point Boker knife. It is wonderful for gutting and skinning. It was quite a bit more expensive though.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Merry Christmas. Shooting down your Christmas tree.

Christmas Tree Cutting 2012:


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm a knife guy and absolutely refuse to carry the bargain bin knives that a lot of folks carry. I feel that a knife, a gun, a lighter and a flashlight are four things you can easily carry every day that could save your life. Why trust your life to a $5 piece of junk you grabbed out of a counter bin at the gas station? 

Having said that, you don't have to spend hundreds of dollars on your EDC knife, either...I typically carry a Benchmade or a Spyderco knife. When money was tight(er), I carried a Kershaw and liked it.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

A cheap gun announces its weaknesses the first time you use it. A cheap knife often works pretty well at first; things like 'don't hold an edge' and 'prone to break' take longer to show up. Plus, a Real survivalist can chip his own from obsidian, Right??


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Buck 119 that has been in use sense 1976 It is as good now as it was then. Yes good knifes are needed but you just don't need a large collection. Or need to spend a lot of money to get great ones.
Never bring a knife to a gun fight.
As for the Leatherman and Gerber type. true story. A young soldier put the cable and lock on the steering wheel of a Hummer at a very bad time to do such a thing. The key and log book got lost . That soldier took out one of those all purpose knifes and with the blade made for the job Cut that darn cable off in a short time. I would have never though it would have done the job. He got a pass on his mistake with a little talk with his team leader about when not to lock up a gunship.
Most soldiers I knew would rather have their issued Leatherman than the bayonet

Now knife experts serious question. I want to buy someone an American made folding pocket whittling knife. Research on the subject will drive you nuts.
recommend some. I want a great one not a cheap one.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

_ misplace knives a lot, so I buy economical but sturdy ones.
I don't misplace guns but I still buy more._


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Now knife experts serious question. I want to buy someone an American made folding pocket whittling knife. Research on the subject will drive you nuts.
> recommend some. I want a great one not a cheap one.


Northwoods knives, hands down. The carbon steel they use in the blades is excellent and they are beautifully crafted. I own two of them and love them dearly.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Check out R. Murphy Knives. An old friend, he's 87, swears by these knives for hand carving and whittling. 
INDUSTRIAL HAND KNIVES | PROFESSIONAL KNIVES | CONSUMER CUTLERY | Page 1 of 1
Carving Knives & Whittling Knives | Page 1 of 2



Smitty901 said:


> I have a Buck 119 that has been in use sense 1976 It is as good now as it was then. Yes good knifes are needed but you just don't need a large collection. Or need to spend a lot of money to get great ones.
> Never bring a knife to a gun fight.
> As for the Leatherman and Gerber type. true story. A young soldier put the cable and lock on the steering wheel of a Hummer at a very bad time to do such a thing. The key and log book got lost . That soldier took out one of those all purpose knifes and with the blade made for the job Cut that darn cable off in a short time. I would have never though it would have done the job. He got a pass on his mistake with a little talk with his team leader about when not to lock up a gunship.
> Most soldiers I knew would rather have their issued Leatherman than the bayonet
> ...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

So far I'm in love with my Gerber LMF II. It came with the sharpener in the sheath. And the sheath attaches to the thigh. The sheath has two snaps to hold the handle, and a clip to hold the knife in when its unsnapped. Only complaint is the seat belt cutter, nice sheath for that too, only it doesn't look like it attaches to the rest of the straps.

Now I'm not going to carry that everywhere I go. Its available to me if I need it, but I'm not going to walk into McDonald's with that strapped on....


----------



## knfmn1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Check out R. Murphy Knives. An old friend, he's 87, swears by these knives for hand carving and whittling.
> INDUSTRIAL HAND KNIVES | PROFESSIONAL KNIVES | CONSUMER CUTLERY | Page 1 of 1
> Carving Knives & Whittling Knives | Page 1 of 2


I've heard great things about their knives, but I believe that they're either out of business or getting there really soon, unfortunately. :/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

i just got a new little Kershaw for Christmas. Has the opening assist. Its real cute. 
Oso Sweet | Kershaw Knives


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

redhawk said:


> One of the great mysteries of life...and there are quite a few...is why someone that is concerned about their personal and families safety and survival will shell out big bucks for a firearm and then go and buy a five dollar no name brand knife. I'm not saying that you have to have the latest and greatest whizz bang knife, but you can get a decently made brand name knife for a good price ($50 or so)...I've always felt that it is better to buy the best of any tool that you can afford, that way you have a better chance of it not failing when you need it... JM2C


I sorta agree with you, then again I sorta don't. I agree about buying quality stuff, generally spending money on el'cheapo crap is just a waste of money. However, there is such a thing as spending way too much money on what I call "bragging rights" meaning buying super duper top of the line just so you can show and tell your friends you have the best of the best. I have many knifes, not junk, that didn't cost a fortune, easy to sharpen, hold an edge well, that is all I want, and all I need.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I agree with knfmn1. Edc is a knife, penlight, bic lighter and a sidearm. All are great quality and have stood the test of time. Cheap low quality stuff will let you down when you need it most.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

It is a More Maker or Queen Cutlery for me. I cracked the bone handle in a More that I got when I was 16. The feed store was out of Mores in that size stockman and they talked me into getting the Queen. I broke the bone in the Queen a few weeks ago after 11 years of use. I went back to the feed store and to my surprise More now has a working line with the Delrin handle and the same high carbon blades for 39 bucks. I use my knif every day and refuse to Cary a crap blade. This is the first time in 18 years I have carried a knife that was under 100 bucks.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

knfmn1 said:


> I'm a knife guy and absolutely refuse to carry the bargain bin knives that a lot of folks carry. I feel that a knife, a gun, a lighter and a flashlight are four things you can easily carry every day that could save your life. Why trust your life to a $5 piece of junk you grabbed out of a counter bin at the gas station?
> 
> Having said that, you don't have to spend hundreds of dollars on your EDC knife, either...I typically carry a Benchmade or a Spyderco knife. When money was tight(er), I carried a Kershaw and liked it.


I carry nothing but Spyderco. In my toolbox I have a Spyderco Endure and Delica.
But I also have a cheap bargain bin folder. You never know when you might need to spine whack a knife, or cut through sheet metal at an accident.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

I've been carrying a Gerber Paraframe for a while. For the most part they've been good. My only problem was my tendency to misplace them. Then I got a Paraframe where the nut used for opening it would not stay screwed into the blade. First time that's ever happened to me and it was a bit of a let down to be honest. However my wife gave me a brand new Spyderco for Christmas. That one's in my pocket right now and that's where it'll stay for as long as I have it.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Swiss Army knife of favorite persuasion. An old bayonet for probing dirt when metal detecting.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I buy good knives; Spyderco, Cold Steel, Kabar, OKC ... but ... for Christmas I got some gift cards and have an ESEE on the way - my first premium blade!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The reason spend so much money on guns is because it has moving parts, has to be able very high chamber pressures, and be accurate. It costs allot more to make a good rifle, and therefore costs allot more to buy. As for a knife, most people will do fine with a cheaper knife. Yes, you can spend allot of money on different knives/multi-tools, and I have, but would much rather have an expensive firearm and a cheap knife then a cheap firearm and expensive knife. It's a matter of priority.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

My question is..........

Some of you keep talking about cheap/crap knifes and quality knifes..... What separates the two.... and it has to be more then money

what metal is the best, what handle is the best...WHY...


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> My question is..........
> 
> Some of you keep talking about cheap/crap knifes and quality knifes..... What separates the two.... and it has to be more then money
> 
> what metal is the best, what handle is the best...WHY...


That's like asking what's better: a glock or a 1911...

IMO for knives, American made is the way to go regardless of all else.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> That's like asking what's better: a glock or a 1911...
> 
> IMO for knives, American made is the way to go regardless of all else.


somebody in pakistan can not make it as well using the exact same material????

and the question is not the same....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> somebody in pakistan can not make it as well using the exact same material????
> 
> and the question is not the same....


Maybe they can, but I won't be finding out.

My point was that it is opinion. Some people love carbon steel blades, some hate them and use stainless. Which is better, they both have pros and cons. Some people love the new supersteels but that material is not suitable for certain situations...

Same goes for blade length and handle material. OPINION.

In my opinion American made is the best.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Maybe they can, but I won't be finding out.
> 
> My point was that it is opinion. Some people love carbon steel blades, some hate them and use stainless. Which is better, they both have pros and cons. Some people love the new supersteels but that material is not suitable for certain situations...
> 
> ...


what makes a CHEAP blade??? I have never been a knife person...

is it the hasp, the handle, just the metal, is the metal folded and forged, drop forged, etc....


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Knives are a pretty deep subject when you get into mechanical things like locks and such. As far as blade material goes. I prefer Carbon steel 5160 to be exact (Yes it's the same stuf that holds up the back of your car) It holds an edge well and is easy to sharpen. A few of the modern stainless materials are pretty good ATS-34 comes to mind or CPM-H4. Other steels that work well are O1 THe tool steels hold an edge well but can be a beast to sharpen.

Now when it comes to locking mechanisms. There are bolt locks, liner locks etc. Actually Cold Steel makes a pretty good blade with a strong lock. CRKT is a good manufacture along with Kershaw in the less expensive category. Then you can of course progress to Names like Benchmade, Spyderco, Esse, Blind Horse etc. The list is long. If you want simple quality with more functions a Swiss Army explorer is tough to beat.

Handle materials Oh Boy here the list can be long from paracord to G10. Mostly it;s what feels good in your hand. I have knives with canvas micarta scales, linen micarta scales, G-10, paracord, wood, antler and titanium. each has it;s own personality from a general working/carry knife to hunting or combat knives. Nive thing about knives is you can own several ))))


----------

